# FreeBSD 9 on qemu not work



## robbtek (Jan 17, 2012)

Mouse doesn't work. This my system:

Freebsd FreeBSD 9 installed on vm qemu.


```
#FreeBSD freebsd9 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE
```

My /etc/rc.conf:


```
devd_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
polkitd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
```
My system is full update ; kde start and work fine . keyboard work but MOUSE not.


Please help.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 17, 2012)

Did you configure the VM with a mouse?  Which type?  USB, PS/2?  Configure it for a USB mouse, and things will work automatically.

If you click inside the window for the VM, does the mouse work?


----------



## robbtek (Jan 18, 2012)

Mouse is USB .

I try to pass "... -usb -usbdevice mouse" from qemu command line .

On kde desktop cursor appears but dont work .

Some log from my system :

```
# cat /var/log/messages | grep -i mouse
Jan 18 20:05:10 freebsd9 kernel: ums0: <QEMU 1.0 QEMU USB Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus0
```

/etc/xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection
```


```
# pkg_info | grep mouse
xf86-input-mouse-1.6.0 X.Org mouse input driver
xf86-input-vmmouse-12.6.9_1 X.Org vmmouse input driver
```


```
# ps aux | grep mouse
root         648   0.0  0.1   9716   1148  ??  Is    8:05PM  0:00.00 /usr/sbin/moused -p /dev/ums0 -t auto -I /var/run/moused.ums0.pid
root        1241   0.0  0.1  12332   2536  ??  I     8:05PM  0:00.02 hald-addon-mouse-sysmouse: /dev/ums0 (hald-addon-mouse-sy)
```


----------



## phoenix (Jan 18, 2012)

Rename (or move) xorg.conf out of the way, so that Xorg auto-detects everything, and see if it works.


----------



## robbtek (Jan 18, 2012)

nada 


```
# rm -f /etc/X11/xorg.conf 
# reboot
```

kde work fine
keyboard work fine

mouse not


----------



## robbtek (Jan 19, 2012)

```
freebsd9# dmesg | grep -i mouse
ums0: <QEMU 1.0 QEMU USB Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus0
```

but mouse dont work


----------

